# Naughty brat puppy



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha is the same age and is very demanding right now! She is very good at communicating what task she wishes me to perform. She too will destroy a stuffed toy in a hot second! lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

And this too will pass....................in the meantime, have a glass of wine and LAUGH!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> And this too will pass....................in the meantime, have a glass of wine and LAUGH!


Weren't you the one who suggested that on another thread? I'm turning into an alcoholic. I've got bratty puppies too. Don't think you're alone Oreo'smommy. Matisse is destroying my flagstone patio by yanking out all my fancy, gorgeous Scottish and Irish moss. Maurice has begun attacking a darling, antique chair. So, I have to really keep them busy and supervise like mad. Even though I've raised several puppies in my lifetime, it's always worse each time. At least I never remember the worst things. Be very suspicious of anyone who says it will pass. :afraid: Yeah, when? So 10 months old! Hmmm....well, I thoroughly expected these guys to be civilized by then. Mine are only about 4 months. 

Mischief, I love it. She is training you. I probably don't know it yet, but mine are training me too, I'm sure.:act-up:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Oreo's Mommy said:


> Oreo is bratty again. I thought we were through the teething stage but perhaps not. He is chewing everything... *My daughter's cell phone, husband's tax statements, my loofa from the bathroom, the molding in our bedroom, the bathroom mat, the floor mat by the door,and so on. He is also raiding the kitchen trash can, destroying all of his toys*...new and old, and just basically being a jerk. He is 10 months old and just full of himself. We have had lots of rain so really doesn't want to go outside. I have played with him so much that we both needed a nap.
> 
> I guess this too shall pass. In the mean time, I will play medic to all his toys to see what can be salvaged. He lost his free roaming the house privileges and is now in time out...on my bed....sleeping. At least my house is safe while the monster is passed out!
> 
> Good thing I love him so much or I might just need medication to get through this phase!


Well at least he's keeping busy.  Beau was a stinker till about 18 months old. Up to that point he was into everything and it seemed like his mission in life was to perform a squeekerectomy on all his toys so I kept him on a leash inside the house to keep him out of trouble. After 18 months his toys would last for years.

Rick


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Lol. Have a strong margarita and enjoy these moments! 

I'm looking forward for Edison to be 10 month old to see what sort of mischief he can come up with. He is already a mischief little man now. 

When Charlie was 10 months old, he'd done a lot of mischief for me to write a book about. Here's one: We used to have a whole rug under the dining table and one day we came home and find it almost half left intact. When I tried to scold him, he flip his belly up wanting a rub. I was furious. He is lucky he is cute. Another one: while sleeping with us, he chewed his way into the wall, another few inches and we'll have a hole in our wall. Wait a minute, we still haven't patch the hole yet. Lol. 

One remedy that does work on the chewing the wall, carpet or stuff is Bitter Apple. Spray that to everything you think he can get into. It works wonder in our household.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I begin to think we need a private label Poodle Forum libation to help those enduring poodle adolescence!:drink::drink::drink:
I remember it well, and I'm glad it's behind me. Good luck to all, YOU WILL SURVIVE! Forcing "fluids" (specifically adult beverages of a social nature) may help. But confiding the poodle when your eyes aren't on him or her is the hangover free alternative.


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

Can I just say how reassured I feel when I read these threads! Harry is a cheeky devil. I den off our dining room and kitchen for him to live in whe I'm at work (he has a puppy door to the backyard) and dread what I find when I get home... At the moment he has a favourite blanket he is eating. The horror. I'm trying to redirect his attention to pigs ears which he loves but give him stinky breath! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Joelly said:


> Lol. Have a strong margarita and enjoy these moments!
> 
> I'm looking forward for Edison to be 10 month old to see what sort of mischief he can come up with. He is already a mischief little man now.
> 
> ...



Don't you dare patch that hole. In years to come, it will give you warm, fuzzy memories. When we kids use to visit my Grandparent's house and we left sticky finger prints on the windows and everywhere, after we left my Grandmother would begin cleaning the finger prints and my Grandfather would say, "Bertha! Don't you dare wipe off those finger prints!" Lol.

I love everybody's stories. That's puppies for ya. They come with mischief of all kinds but the cuteness must outweight all that destruction, even if we don't know it consciously....I guess. lol.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My 2 toys are 8.5 mos old and tear everything up.  I feel your pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci was bad bad bad. But he didn't really tore apart the house. He was demanding and wanted everything his way. My sister in law and my baby nephew came over to stay for a few weeks. Gucci loved my little 3 month old nephew but my sister in law wasn't a doggie person. Gucci would go and scratch at her door wanting to go in to see the baby. Winnie ignores him. Well he showed her who's boss. He went downstairs, peed on his wee wee pad, and dragged it upstairs and left it in front of her door. The next time she didn't open the door he did the exact same thing but tore up the wee wee pad into a million pieces right outside her door for her to clean up. Lol. The 3rd day he went scratching at her door...guess what? She hurried and opened the door for him. Lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh I don't recall my girls being like this at all!
I guess that I am in for a rude awakening when I finally get that new puppy lol!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Joelly said:


> Lol. Another one: while sleeping with us, he chewed his way into the wall, another few inches and we'll have a hole in our wall. Wait a minute, we still haven't patch the hole yet. Lol.
> 
> Ha ha, and I thought that I was bad not patching the huge hole Sadie chewed the drywall through almost 2 years ago!! Winter project coming up as well as the chewed banister uprights & baseboards! I at least got my antique furniture repaired!
> 
> ...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

PoodleRick said:


> Well at least he's keeping busy.  Beau was a stinker till about 18 months old. Up to that point he was into everything and it seemed like his mission in life was to perform a squeekerectomy on all his toys so I kept him on a leash inside the house to keep him out of trouble. After 18 months his toys would last for years.
> 
> Rick


ROFL Squeekerectomy. 
Is that anything like a stuffingectomy?


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

At 8 1/2 months Luce has only eaten a few facial tissues lol. I know she ate them because they came out the other end - still white is some places LOL LOL 

Other then that she hasn't been destructive - yet. She has toys, bully stick and LOTS of BONES!! I give her smoked and raw marrow bones to keep those teeth in a safe place. Oh, and I have NOT thrown any away yet! She is so cute and funny - she will go into her playpen, look around sniff a few bones and run out of the pen like she got away with the crown jewels!! It cracks me up every time. She may do that 3-4 times and have a bunch of bones in the middle of the living room. Fine with me as long as she doesn't chew on the furniture, drapes, carpet, drywall, wires etc. etc. 

There are however other issues for another thread - oy!!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My toy poodle Toby was a dreadful chewer. He did get better when he got older but he was quite destructive especially if he was left somewhere he didn't want to be! He was very much the sort of dog who liked his own way and we all had to co operate with him even my standards! Tia,my mini is 6 months and she is such a calm easy little girl. She does like chewing the corner of my yoga mat but I got her a teething blanket which had a little bunny attached to it and that is what she loves to chew on mostly! Billy my standard has chewy moments!but is not chewy all the time. He is 13 months old and is pretty good most of the time,he does get a bit overexcited and barges about the place but having recently lost an old 10 year old standard I think I sometimes expect too much of him. You do forget the puppy stage when you haven't had one for ages! I'm sure it will pass!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

:Tia's little bunny!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

outwest said:


> ROFL Squeekerectomy.
> Is that anything like a stuffingectomy?


Almost. Stuffingectomy is more like a disemboweling where as a squeekerectomy is more of a precision heart surgery. That analogy only works if after a precision heart surgery you find the patients heart under the bed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Love that definition, Rick!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My Chocolate Lab puppy, Bonnie was the worst chewer I _ever_ had. And I've had a lot of dogs. She chewed up a door jam in my brand new custom built house that I designed and contracted. This house was my baby. Of course, Bonnie was my baby too.

She also got after and destroyed all the attachments to my husband's shop vac. That was only the beginning. Then she chewed the cinch right off my bareback pad. She got winter boots, slippers, the usual. LOL. Was I not supervising enough? lol. Well, this was about 20+ years ago. 

Anyhow, my point is that I guess I'm exaggerating the problem with poodles. These little toy Poodles are nothing compared to Bonnie in their mischievous ways. They really aren't that bad....as long as I keep them exercised and give them plenty to think about. Of course, they are still only about 4 months old. I think I may be speaking too soon. lol. Right?

Yesterday, before I went to my handling class, I planned to leave Maurice at home in his ex pen because last time when I brought him along, he made such a ruckus in the crate while Matisse was in class, it was awful. He cried and screeched. So, I though I better tire him out before I left. He ran, not walked ME around the block twice and way down another street besides. And it's a big block. He just charged...this little, tiny Poodle that looks like an insect on a leash to cars going by from a distance. Anyhow, he didn't appear to have thrown a fit while we were gone...was quiet as I came to the door to come in. 

Usually he's the quieter one or rather, (not quieter, he complains a lot about being left alone) less busy or active...more the cuddling type. Matisse is the one who is very, very busy. But really, they're not too bad. Of course, my improved supervision techniques helps a lot. lol.

Oh, and until you've had a Doberman puppy, you just don't know what you've been missing. LOL. It would make your Poodles look lethargic. hehe


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

outwest said:


> ROFL Squeekerectomy.
> Is that anything like a stuffingectomy?


Oh yeah, I just remembered a "foam festival" Came home to find that Teaka had turned a foam dog bed upside down and dug on the foam until it became foam confetti - entire living room and 3 poodles covered in it!


----------



## Lovemyjax (Aug 10, 2013)

I am going through the same thing!!!! Jax is pretty large and steals donuts and bread off of the counter!! Trying to teach him that's a no no is not working out to well!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lovemyjax said:


> I am going through the same thing!!!! Jax is pretty large and steals donuts and bread off of the counter!! Trying to teach him that's a no no is not working out to well!!!


Really think that the only way to deal with that is prevention - that is a pretty big reward just waiting for him in the counter!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Oreo's Mommy said:


> Oreo is bratty again. I thought we were through the teething stage but perhaps not. He is chewing everything... He is 10 months old and just full of himself.
> 
> Hello
> Our mini poodle is 7 years old and STILL completely destroys any stuffy he can find. He's on a mission, or the hunt, most of the time
> good luck


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

Lovemyjax said:


> I am going through the same thing!!!! Jax is pretty large and steals donuts and bread off of the counter!! Trying to teach him that's a no no is not working out to well!!!


You are up against a million years of evolution telling him to get food NOW! Lol.


----------

